# Im keeping my CL infected goat.



## MissMouthy (May 13, 2012)

Last weekend I noticed a hard lump under Buddy's ear. He is an 8 mo old dwarf/mix rescue and we've already defeated the anemia, massive coccidia overload, and lice since I took him from his dirty farm. I can't give up on him now. I love him. My two pet goats are every reason I smile at 6am..  

I sent my vet his picture and after talking with him, he is very sure its CL. I am having Buddy along with his best friend Gracie (9 mo pygmy/dwarf mix), tested next monday just to be positive. My vet is very hopeful that Buddy has the chance to live many years, as he is very experienced with ruminants in our area and knows of multiple cases living long lives. He also said not to worry about them being contagious to me or my dogs. But Gracie is very likely, if she doesnt have it already, to eventually contract CL as well from 24/7 contact with him. 

My vet also suggested that we try to create a vaccine using the bacteria from Buddy's abcess. If I plan on keeping them together for the rest of their lives, he said it couldnt hurt. If it works, great. If it doesn't, then Gracie would have gotten it anyway. I think I will try this... All I know is that they are the happiest, friendliest, most spoiled and loved goats ever. And they are inseperable with each other. Gracie acts like Im killing her if I put Buddy in the car first to go to the vet..

I guess I just wanted to vent all that. I have never had goats before and this has been the experience of a lifetime. I have no idea what Im getting myself into but I will do anything to keep my goats alive and happy. If anything got too bad and they seemed to be in pain, I would of course, do whatever needed to be done. But for now these two goats and my two dogs are my backyard family and I dont want to lose them, so I cant put him down yet.

Any comments, concerns or tips are appreciated. I plan on documenting my experience with this disease so that anyone owning a pet with this problem can possibly make more confident decisions on what to do about it.


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

That is good you will give him a good home and take care of him. To me the lump doesn't really look like it is exactly in the location for CL, but it could be down a little farther than normal because of the way he is holding his head. If it comes to a head and loses the hair, I would have it lanced and the pus sent in to be tested. Testing the pus is the best and most accurate way to know if he has CL or not.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Luckily, I have not had to deal with this. A book I have says, "With any luck and good management and strict sanitation, you can control the problem." So, hopefully, with your veterinarians help; your little guy will live a long healthy life.


----------



## polopony (Jun 24, 2011)

It is your decision, however, I would recommend you do more reading about CL and as recommended do a test to be sure. One factor to consider is that if an abscess bursts, then the ground where any drainage occurred will be contaminated for years, so your other goat, any future goats, and other animals will be at risk of contracting CL as well. In addition to the abscesses you can see externally, he will have internal abscesses as well. Humans can contract CL from goats. It is your goat and your choice.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I'm so sorry you had this experience )= They look like sweet little guys <3


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Speaking form experience and from talking to several vets at waddl, blood testing is not an accurate way to determine wether it is CL or not. The best bet is to have your vet come and lance it in an area away from your goats, clean it really well with iodine, and test the pus. CL can be walled off in an abcess and the goat may not test positive even if it really is CL. WADDL told me the CL test is more for a herd status, not an individual status... of course unless you test an animals several times over months and have the same results.


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

That's so nice you are going to keep him!  I myself have a pet Boer doe that also has CL. I totally know what you are experiencing right now. Just be aware that your other goat will more than likely end up with CL. If you plan on getting more goats they will probably end up with it too unless you put them in separate pen and clean your boots before going in and after coming out. If we had the money to build another pen and house and could afford to feed more goats we would have more but right now 1 is enough for us.


----------



## MissMouthy (May 13, 2012)

I will definitely ask my vet to test the pus instead of his blood. We will be sending the pus away to have the vaccine made anyway so hopefully this won't be a problem. Thank you for that tip!

I did read that my dirt can hold the disease for years so I will not be gettin anymore goats. Just the two I have. I know they will eventually get internal abscesses and will die from it. My hope is that it's not severe and I can't manage it with good health otherwise. I spend every day with my goats and hope that my close eye will catch any signs of pain... I don't know many people with goats either but they won't be coming over anyway..

Does anyone know what human CL is like? I hear that its contagious but then I also read that the chances are extremely rare and minimal, but what would happen if I got it? My vet said not to worry and that even my dogs will be ok sharing the same yard..


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I agree with what you are doing. these seem to be pets. Its also good that you are getting him tested, that way done the road if he gets sick you know if its from cl or not. I have read, and read about cl for the past year, cl is not a for sure death of the animal, most will live on and will die from something other then cl, even old age. I agree with above about reading about cl, your going to want to know every thing about it, also talk to your vet, or read this
http://www.tennesseemeatgoats.com/artic ... malin.html
This stuff will kill the abscess and keep it from getting on the ground, or on you that way if you want to get more goats later you will be some what clean. I decided a long time ago that I will not let cl sell off my goats. I dont breed for big dollar goats, I breed to sell kids for meat so does not matter if they have cl or not since it does not get into the meat. (I am in no way pick on those that do test for cl, I agree with why you are doing it). But I also keep that stuff since I rather not infest my whole herd if I ever do get it. Now after this long post lol, I pat you on the back and tell you that you are doing a good thing.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

The custom vaccines work really really well in most cases. One thing to watch, if they come up with more abcesses while the vaccine is being made. Once they get the shots any new abcesses will/should dry up and fall off. You'll want to catch these and burn them. Inside of them is still infective and will really stay in the ground a long long time. If you don't catch them, you'll never know when they break open. It could be years down the road.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Hope that is not what he has but nice of you to keep him if it is. If you do having the vaccine made from his abcess is good since it will be for that exact strain.


----------

